# Resultset



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

Wieso funktioniert fologender Code nicht?

```
.
    .
    .
      while (rs.next()) {
        insertStatus1();
      }

  private void insertStatus1() {
    try {
           stmt.executeUpdate(
          "update TF_Status " +
          "set status = 1 " +
          "where (RingID = " + rs.getInt(".........") + ")");
    }
    catch (SQLException ex) {
     ex.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
```
Ich habe das Gefühl, als ob sich das Resultset schließt bevor es in die insertStatus1() Methode hüpft. Gibt es einen Weg ein Resultset zu erstellen, deren Ergebnis erst süäter ausgewertet wird?

Danke


----------



## Mag1c (10. Okt 2005)

Hi,

du müsstest vielleicht einfach mal ein neues Statement für das executeUpdate erzeugen.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Tja, nachdem ich weiss wie es geht, hört sich die Frage ziemlich idiotisch an. Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

